# Kubota L5740



## Finigan (Apr 25, 2021)

Hello. When lowering the boom, the tractor make a high pitch whining noise. Doesn’t do it when lifting and no loss of power when lifting. Starts when the bucket is about a foot off the ground and stops once it’s lowered to the ground. Any ideas?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Finigan, welcome to the forum.

You have a restriction somewhere in your boom lowering plumbing. Does the high pitch whining noise come come from the loader control valve??


----------



## Finigan (Apr 25, 2021)

Boy oh boy. A long time since I logged in. Thanks very much for the reply. It ended up being a few pieces of rubber from somewhere, lodged in a line. Works good now and the whining noise is gone. Now, my main seals are leaking hydraulic fluid from the bottom water drain. Tractor needs to be split to repair. That’s something I don’t think I can tackle. Going to be expensive.


----------

